# Hot Spot and Lethargy?



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

well hot spots hurt but honestly I would call the vet he could have a more general infection brewing


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hot spots are very painful, and it is quite likely your boy is hurting alot and may have a deeper infection going on, revisit the vet to rule it out. Scratching at it will make it worse, and prevent healing, if possible put a cone on him to prevent scratching, at least for a few days, or when you can't watch him yourself, once it starts healing he will be less likely to scratch at it. From my experience with hot spots, the vet recommended 'solutions' slowed/prevented healing and were very painful, my boy would run and hide when saw me coming with the 'treatment', so I know it had to hurt alot. I did a search on line, for natural treatments for hotspots, and came up with black tea, (a natural antibacterial and healing agent) brewed strong, cooled to lukewarm, bathed the hotspot with it, three times a day, used the teabag as a sponge/compress, let dry and applied aloe vera juice - straight from the plant - a godsend - far less painful for my dog, and he healed completely within about a week.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I highly recommend a cone, as Charliethree mentioned. You really need to prevent him from getting at that spot or it will never heal. I know dogs hate it and they look pathetic once you put them on... but it's for his own good. I also agree that getting him back to the vet could be a good thing. Ozzie got 2 hot spots near his hips the first time he started having hip pain from his dyplasia. In addition to the topical he was given an oral antibiotic and a steroid to help speed healing. Still took some time, but there was noticeable improvement every day. 

If you notice that as the spot heals he still seems to be lethargic or begins having other skin problems, I would recommend you get a full thyroid panel run on him. Give him some time to heal and see how he does. Good luck!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Mozam (Jul 17, 2011)

The topical spray the pet gave me is definitely not something Jake enjoys. He tries to scoot away when he sees me get it out. I've been giving him treats whenever I apply it and that seems to have helped him tolerate my applying it. I'm definitely going to try the black tea/aloe vera suggestion, Charliethree.

He seems to be doing much better today. The spot looks much better this morning and last night he wanted to play for the first time in about a week. We had a long walk and a good play time last night. 

I'm going to see if I can get a cone for him today and continue to watch it closely. Thanks for the great info and suggestions, ya'll.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The Gentocin spray burns like fire on an open wound like a hot spot. I refuse to use that spray again after my dog's reaction the first time. 

If it were me I would ask the vet for something that does not burn, since it's not getting better you need to check back with the vet anyway. He is in pain from the hotspot, which probably explains the lethargy, but you really need to see the vet again.


----------



## Mozam (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, mylissyk. I stopped using the Gentocin and am trying the black tea/ aloe vera now, but the spot isn't healing. I'm taking him back to the vet tomorrow.

I got him a cone but it breaks my heart to make him wear it. He's terrified of it and just stands like a petrified statue when I put it on. After I put it on him, he stood perfectly still in the kitchen for about 20 minutes without moving a muscle. I reassured him for about 10 minutes, then left the room to see if he would start trying to move around, but he didn't. I came back 10 minutes later and he was still standing in the exact same place and position. Then he tried to bury his face in my lap because he was frightened but couldn't because of the cone.

I think the hot spot started because I let him play in the sprinkler when I was doing yard work a couple of weeks ago and I think his fur may not have completely dried under his ear. Wish I had been more careful


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

There have been numerous posts here on GRF about using ORGANIC Apple Cider Vinegar for hot spots. Here are 2 GRF links:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...e-learned.html (Compulsive feet licking - what we learned)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...mmer-time.html (golden with skin infection during summer time)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hotspots are painfull, my Maggie got frequent hotspots in the spring when it was rainy and she still had her winter coat. Sometimes I could tell she had one before I actually saw it because she acted "sick".


----------



## channy2409 (Dec 21, 2011)

*ditto*

My goldie has a very bad hot spot and hes not the same. The vet didnt put a cone on him as she said it will make it sweat and the hotspot needs air to dry up. Hes just lazing around and doesnt do any of his normal tricks like following me into the kitchen for treats.


----------



## Mozam (Jul 17, 2011)

I took Jake back to the vet and she gave me some antibiotics for him. The hot spot has pretty much dried up and he's back to normal. Whew! Going to be much more careful about his coat getting wet going into the future. It's nice to have him back to his normal playful self. Thanks for all the suggestions, ya'll.


----------



## magnus (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All! I have an almost 8 year old golden who goes nowhere without his ball in his mouth. This morning he woke up and wouldn't eat and wouldn't even chase his ball outside. So, of course, instant panic set in and I had blood work and a small type of ultrasound done that checks for fluid around the lungs. All tests came back good . He got fluids just in case. He's home sleeping now. What am I missing? We lost his older brother to cancer when he was six so you know how your mind wanders........


----------



## Taz9630 (Dec 21, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...719275.-2207520000.1457986581.&type=3&theater

We use an inflatable collar on our dog, he's much better with it than the cone.
The pic is from his recent op but be got it for his hot spots.


----------

